# Kidney Removal



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 27, 2017)

After 18 months of bouncing in and out of hospital and after 4 different procedures, the doc has finally decided to remove my right kidney on 15 May.

Anyone had this done , or know anyone that has?

They quote the regulation 6 weeks recovery time, but I need to know how that relates to Golf.

6 weeks is bang on the date of the old Pharts meet, which I really want to play in, but I need to be realistic.

Any medics, physio's , sports therapists out there who can help

Cheers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 27, 2017)

Phil, can't help re the medical recovery side, any chance they could change the date?  Best of luck with it mate, hope all goes well. :thup:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 27, 2017)

Can't help you with kidney removal, but I can say my 23 yr old daughter who has just had to have some of her bowel removed, has been signed off for 8 weeks, and is under instruction by the consultant not to lift even a kettle until after the full period of time.
I would suggest any attempt at golf until after a full healing time isn't worth it.
Hope it goes well.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 27, 2017)

I would say it's massively unlikely you'll be able to golf that soon due to the location of the surgery. All the best.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 27, 2017)

Forget about golf , do ure best to be fit in prep of op.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 27, 2017)

I should add that they are doing a laparoscopic procedure,so Keyhole, which has a much faster recovery time.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2017)

Having worked for several years in a dialysis unit I've met a number of people with renal issues, making friends with many of them. And I often golf with a couple of nephrologists... that said I'm not clinically trained but come from a medical physics background.

You might be fit enough for a round by then but it's pushing it. Will you be able to play on consecutive days? I'd put money on it being a no. 

Ideally, you need to be (re)building the strength back up in your lower back, including ensuring the scar tissue in the muscle is supple enough. That isn't going to happen overnight, which clearly means you should be working up to that over a period of time. 

Tight timescale...tough decision....good luck.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 27, 2017)

Don't worry bout the golf Frag. Be plenty more of that when you fit and healthy. You don't want to set yourself back. At our age healing takes that little bit longer


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks Brian
The whole point of the keyhole is that they go around the muscles rather than through them, therefore muscle damage is minimised, the cut is about 6 or 7 Cm rather than 10 to 12 inches 

Having a stent put in today, I'll ask the consultant as I know he is a golfer.

What I don't want to do is pull out at the last minute and leave people in the lurch.
Want to get the info from all sources and see how realistic I am being


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Any medics, physio's , sports therapists out there who can help

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

My advice would be to let the surgeon do the OP
Good luck


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2017)

Best of luck Phil


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 27, 2017)

my brother has had a kidney removed ,he suffered kidney stones for ages until it was decided to take it away.
 i wouldnt be banking on playing  golf at the grandad meet.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 27, 2017)

Regardless of everything else mate, take it easy and make a full recovery, best wishes


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 27, 2017)

Look, it's your health here. The op is booked in for a reason. Have it done. Recuperate as ordered by the Doc's. Play when your body has recovered completely AND NOT BEFORE. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 27, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thanks Brian
The whole point of the keyhole is that they go around the muscles rather than through them, therefore muscle damage is minimised, the cut is about 6 or 7 Cm rather than 10 to 12 inches 

Having a stent put in today, I'll ask the consultant as I know he is a golfer.

What I don't want to do is pull out at the last minute and leave people in the lurch.
Want to get the info from all sources and see how realistic I am being
		
Click to expand...

Phil if you have to pull out at the last minute, you have to pull out. People understand that as we get older things fall off, or they grow on. The disappointment will be yours which is understandable. No one else will feel you have let them down. The bottom line is that after years of problems do you want to risk further setbacks for the sake of a couple of games. If you did play and it went tits up, would love to be a fly on the wall when Missis Frag bends your ear.

Get well soon me man.


----------



## DRW (Apr 27, 2017)

How it all goes well, all the best.

Never had a kidney removed but I did have my gall bladder removed a couple of years ago(wake up call for me, life is so short).

I had keyhole surgery as well and it all went well, so did not progress to a open surgery. Very worrying any operation.a

After I had it done, it feels like you have been in a massive fight and taken a right old beating in the lower body area tbh. I would not have liked to have swung a club for a couple of months, you just feel really tender for quite a while afterwards, like your inners have been messed about with. Everyone is different and recovery differently but with golf being such a movement of upper body be careful. I was back to work within 2 days tho(a few hours and then full time within 4 days). 

However hope it all goes again.


----------



## dewsweeper (Apr 27, 2017)

Phil, I am recovering from an open hernia op and consequently not golfing.
Very frustrating but I think you will know when to get the clubs out again,6 weeks seems a little optimistic.
I have managed some putting and chippin but have walked a few holes with my pals just to scratch my golfing itch!
Best of luck


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 27, 2017)

Keyhole surgery is amazing. My wife had a full hysterctomy via keyhole, and she was out of hospital in 2 days and healed a lot quicker than she had been cut open. You will still need to rest up and let your body heal, but keyhole means so much less trauma for your body.
again, good luck


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 27, 2017)

Phil it often amazes me how golfers facing a major medical procedure wonder when they can play golf again.
as said sort it first you ,will have plenty of time left for golf .
Your health comes first end off.
A lot depends on you , how strong you are before the op, how quick you recover.
All people are different and recover at different rates just don't do anything that might set you back ,it's just not worth it.
Hope it goes well.


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2017)

fingers xxx ed all goes well Phil, if you have to drop out so be it, people will understand. maybe try and line up a potential replacement?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't know the recovery time, but a mate of mine had a kidney removed about 30 years ago. 
He's never had any problems and lives a normal life, and can drink me under the table


----------



## Odvan (Apr 27, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			After 18 months of bouncing in and out of hospital and after 4 different procedures, the doc has finally decided to remove my right kidney on 15 May.

Anyone had this done , or know anyone that has?

They quote the regulation 6 weeks recovery time, but I need to know how that relates to Golf.

6 weeks is bang on the date of the old Pharts meet, which I really want to play in, but I need to be realistic.

Any medics, physio's , sports therapists out there who can help

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

A close colleague of mine in his mid-30's has just returned to work after successfully donating a kidney to a family member. Both are in fine health and everything went very well.

He was off for 4 weeks (non-manual job) and came back tentatively sitting down etc.  He first drove around 3 weeks after his op. He his moving well now (5 weeks later) but is still tender and won't do anything overbearing as he 'feels' it.

If you were playing walking football, you'd have a chance, but it'll have to be some recovery for a round of golf I reckon. 

Good luck though, the care you'll receive if anything like my colleague has, will be superb :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2017)

If you not going  listen to your doctor, at least listen to weakened (sic) warriors on a golf forum. 

I had a hernia operation when I was 19, done nowt for 2 weeks, then played golf twice a day......and I still get pains from it. I was 19.....you must be about 49, so speak from a more mature angle.

Its great that you don't want to let people down on a meet (bloody refreshing, actually, as many people drop out at the drop of a hat), but long term its all for the best. They will understand, and better than putting yourself under pressure to play, when you know it could be damaging your health.

Also, the organiser, may also feel awkward - something else to consider, I know I would.

I have a mate who has been on dialysis for 20 years, no barrel of laughs.

Best of British.......and European (for balance) with the op.


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2017)

I can't offer ant worthwhile advice, but I will be thinking of you.
I hope all goes well but you MUST listen to your medics, they are the experts.
:thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 27, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			Phil it often amazes me how golfers facing a major medical procedure wonder when they can play golf again.
as said sort it first you ,will have plenty of time left for golf .
Your health comes first end off.
A lot depends on you , how strong you are before the op, how quick you recover.
All people are different and recover at different rates just don't do anything that might set you back ,it's just not worth it.
Hope it goes well.
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			If you not going  listen to your doctor, at least listen to weakened (sic) warriors on a golf forum. 

I had a hernia operation when I was 19, done nowt for 2 weeks, then played golf twice a day......and I still get pains from it. I was 19.....you must be about 49, so speak from a more mature angle.

Its great that you don't want to let people down on a meet (bloody refreshing, actually, as many people drop out at the drop of a hat), but long term its all for the best. They will understand, and better than putting yourself under pressure to play, when you know it could be damaging your health.

Also, the organiser, may also feel awkward - something else to consider, I know I would.

I have a mate who has been on dialysis for 20 years, no barrel of laughs.

Best of British.......and European (for balance) with the op.
		
Click to expand...

These 2 posts sum up my view!

Hopefully, there's plenty of golf left in you! Make sure it's enjoyable by getting properly fit before you restart!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 27, 2017)

Best of luck Phil, hope all goes well!



ps......does this mean we can swear like troopers whilst you are out of action?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 27, 2017)

Very best wishes Phil, I'm sure you'll know what's Best!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 27, 2017)

Had a chat with the consultant and 2 physios , consultant is a keen golfer.
If it was open surgery then basically no chance at all.
But he reckons that 3-4 weeks is realistic for a keyhole procedure where an organ is being removed rather than repaired, as they are just sealing off loose ends. Muscle damage is minimal as they are probing around the muscles rather than through them.


So I will keep my name in the hat for the Pharts Meet,which is 6 weeks after the Op,  but will obviously monitor progress and withdraw if things don't go according to plan.

Thanks to everyone for their comments and kind words &#128077;


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 27, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Had a chat with the consultant and 2 physios , consultant is a keen golfer.
If it was open surgery then basically no chance at all.
But he reckons that 3-4 weeks is realistic for a keyhole procedure where an organ is being removed rather than repaired, as they are just sealing off loose ends. Muscle damage is minimal as they are probing around the muscles rather than through them.


So I will keep my name in the hat for the Pharts Meet,which is 6 weeks after the Op,  but will obviously monitor progress and withdraw if things don't go according to plan.

Thanks to everyone for their comments and kind words &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with the op and recovery Phil.

I had open surgery on 15 December and was back playing at the end of the following January.
I went back carefully though - went out with just a putter for nine holes with a mate. Next time with a 7 iron and putter for 9 holes.

Even if you're not able to complete a full 18, how about just going out with a half set and walk round with the lads just for the exercise and of course the "Banter".

I'm sure everyone will be ok with that and support you all the way!

:thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2017)

All the very best Phil. :thup: Perhaps explain to your doctor you only ever complete about 9 holes when you play a round.

When I get to your age I imagine I will start falling apart.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 28, 2017)

richart said:



			When I get to your age I imagine I will start falling apart.

Click to expand...

You must be older than Phil, didn't you have your first hit single in 1973?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 28, 2017)

Im a rather baby faced 55 , so just in "old Pharts" territory, 

I am still impressed by Richards mullet , almost Michael Boltonesque, achieved with only minor surgery I understand, 
Rich has all his albums and is possibly his greatest fan :whoo::cheers:


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 28, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Im a rather baby faced 55 , so just in "old Pharts" territory, 

I am still impressed by Richards mullet , almost Michael Boltonesque, achieved with only minor surgery I understand, 
Rich has all his albums and is possibly his greatest fan :whoo::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe you're younger than me! But only just:ears:

It must be all those broadsheets you delivered in the rich southeast as a boy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2017)

Standing from a distance my advice would be pull out now, give them chance to get a replacement and more importantly give yourself time to recover and just get back on a course when you feel 100% rather than rush it, feel crap, play crap and potentially do some damage. At the end of it all though hope it goes well and get well soon


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 28, 2017)

Post 28 Martin &#128077;


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Apr 28, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			After 18 months of bouncing in and out of hospital and after 4 different procedures, the doc has finally decided to remove my right kidney on 15 May.

Anyone had this done , or know anyone that has?

They quote the regulation 6 weeks recovery time, but I need to know how that relates to Golf.

6 weeks is bang on the date of the old Pharts meet, which I really want to play in, but I need to be realistic.

Any medics, physio's , sports therapists out there who can help

Cheers
		
Click to expand...


Phil:

Sorry to hear about the need for the procedure. My advice having been through the wars or so the last year is follow medical advice. I have a friend ,a former jockey who donated a kidney, he was back riding within 3 months. And after a couple of weeks he said he felt no ill effects. He is an older guy. too. 

But just follow what your medical people say and you will be great. Good luck with it all!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 14, 2017)

Its all happening tomorrow (Monday) afternoon

Wibble

See ya the other side :cheers:


----------



## williamalex1 (May 14, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Its all happening tomorrow (Monday) afternoon

Wibble

See ya the other side :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck Phil, you'll be fine :thup:


----------



## louise_a (May 14, 2017)

All the best Phil, I hope the IT problems haven't affected your op, like it has so many others.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 14, 2017)

louise_a said:



			All the best Phil, I hope the IT problems haven't affected your op, like it has so many others.
		
Click to expand...

as far as I'm aware its not affected, Fingers crossed  Cheers


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2017)

All the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 14, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Its all happening tomorrow (Monday) afternoon

Wibble

See ya the other side :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

All the best Phil, here's to a speedy recover. :cheers:


----------



## chrisd (May 14, 2017)

Look after yourself Phil, very best wishes


----------



## anotherdouble (May 14, 2017)

Good luck phil


----------



## ruff-driver (May 14, 2017)

Best wishes bud


----------



## SaintHacker (May 14, 2017)

Hope all goes well mate, will you be streaming it on facebook?


----------



## SaintHacker (May 14, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			as far as I'm aware its not affected, Fingers crossed  Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I can see it now when you wake up..'But Mr Fragger, the computer said you were in for a sex change'...:rofl:


----------



## Three (May 14, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Its all happening tomorrow (Monday) afternoon

Wibble

See ya the other side :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Right, that's a few hours window with one less chance of being spotted for an infraction.... &#128521;

Good luck &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Tarkus1212 (May 14, 2017)

Best of luck :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (May 14, 2017)

Hope you come back in a better mood you cantankerous old goat...


----------



## moogie (May 14, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			I can see it now when you wake up..'But Mr Fragger, the computer said you were in for a sex change'...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Tremendous 



All the best Phil
Good luck in recovery for forest pines,  you wouldn't want anybody else having to room with your bro surely....


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2017)

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery, Phil.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 14, 2017)

All the best Phil &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## chellie (May 14, 2017)

Fingers crossed it goes ahead tomorrow and Good Luck:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 14, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			I can see it now when you wake up..'But Mr Fragger, the computer said you were in for a sex change'...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Hope you come back in a better mood you cantankerous old goat...
		
Click to expand...


Chortles have been registered &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128077;


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2017)

I'll be thinking of you fella :thup:.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 14, 2017)

Hoping for the very best result.  Take care Phil.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2017)

Right, whats everyone's favourite swear word.........


----------



## davemc1 (May 14, 2017)

Best of luck Phil, hope it all goes well


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 14, 2017)

What's the betting he gets steak & kidney pie as the post-op mealâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			What's the betting he gets steak & kidney pie as the post-op mealâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

With fava beans washed down with a nice chianti 
Fafafafafa ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 15, 2017)

Phil. Best of luck I will be expecting an invite to the zoo in six weeks time.


----------



## bobmac (May 15, 2017)

Can you get the surgeon to cure your slice while hes at it  

Hope all goes well


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 15, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Can you get the surgeon to cure your slice while hes at it  

Hope all goes well
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob. Not sure he is that good, Miracles take a bit longer


----------



## DRW (May 15, 2017)

Hope it all goes well, soon be waking up in the post op place and on road to recovery.

All the best.


----------



## Matty6 (May 15, 2017)

All the best pal. Keep us all posted.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 15, 2017)

best of british Phil, take as long as you need to recover and play again .


----------



## richart (May 15, 2017)

All the best Phil, and keep your hands off the nurses.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 15, 2017)

Will you be able to play golf after the op?


Because you certainly couldn't before it   :ears:

Wishing you a speedy recovery  :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (May 15, 2017)

Gud luck phil me man. Al look at the elderly tiddies in benidorm for the both of us whilst your recovering. If you need a tube putting in yer pecker i know just the person. Cant promise the video wont appear on ere though.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 15, 2017)

All done and enjoying the legal highs &#128526;

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 15, 2017)

good to see you posting so early Phil ,lets hope for a quick recovery now .:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2017)

Got you booked in for a half marathon tomorrow. Bear in mind you will be tested for drugs!


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2017)

I bet you feel offal now :smirk:

Speedy recovery Phil !


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 15, 2017)

Glad it's all over Phil, enjoy the pain meds &#128515;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 20, 2017)

Back home now Chaps and Chapesses &#128514;

Thanks ever so much for all the messages and good wishes, means a lot &#128077;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Back home now Chaps and Chapesses &#128514;

Thanks ever so much for all the messages and good wishes, means a lot &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Glad it all went well Phil, hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------

